
Ask HN: What are some hard-tech blogs that you follow? - sarthakjshetty
Hey HN! I wanted to know what are some of the hard-tech (loosely defined ranging from climate tech, space exploration, autonomous systems, biotech, nuclear to name a few) blogs that you follow?<p>My understanding is that hard tech companies usually face a different gamut of obstacles while building their tech and scaling their business, namely, unproven technology, iteration rate, endless research, uncertain milestones, regulation etc.<p>Please post away!<p>PS: Reposting this because there were no comments last time but got some upvotes, indicating interest.
======
nikivi
There's many

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/research/blogs#favorite-
blog...](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/research/blogs#favorite-blogs)

~~~
sarthakjshetty
Thanks for sending this! This is a great collection.

------
cybrexalpha
[https://blog.mainframe.dev/](https://blog.mainframe.dev/)

I'm never going to install, or even program, a Mainframe. But the technical
details are very interesting.

------
mech422
I don't subscribe, but I tend to binge read:

[https://blog.scottlowe.org/](https://blog.scottlowe.org/) (anything and
everything network related)

[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/)
(anything 'pharma' but especially "Things I won't work with..")

I wonder if they're related ...

edit: fiddle with formatting / spelling

------
copacopab
IEEE Spectrum is the closest thing that comes to mind ... but the literature
on hard tech is indeed scant.

------
yummypaint
[https://physicstoday.scitation.org/journal/pto](https://physicstoday.scitation.org/journal/pto)

------
permalac
[https://ipj.dreamhosters.com/](https://ipj.dreamhosters.com/)

The Internet Protocol Journal

------
herostratus101
Real World Tech (David Kanter)

~~~
awa
link: [https://www.realworldtech.com/](https://www.realworldtech.com/)

------
masahiko
good question - great links.

------
500degrees
ScienceDaily.com

------
sidntrivedi
wingolog.org

